# Zero turn won't start in cold area park in sun starts up



## chris070 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cause not sure?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe gas cap to tight?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chris070, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Check that the choke is closing/opening correctly. I had to adjust my choke and throttle cables.


----------



## chris070 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------

